# HO scale lilliput logger plan



## flying_truck (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've been wanting to set up my HO scale train layout for a long time. I want to build a logging layout. The lilliput logger is indeed beautiful and i want to build that layout. However i do not even have a proper design to start off with, all i have is the image i've attached. Can you please help me with a layout illustration that is clear.

Daniel


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you make out the text at the bottom? "August, XXXX -- Model Railroader"

Search the magazine index, here:

http://trc.trains.com/magazineindex/

TJ


----------



## flying_truck (Apr 30, 2012)

I managed to get a pdf of the required pages. Has anyone built this layout?


----------

